# Giving Guns to Your Ex



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am going to give a top notch AR15 carbine I built (about $2,200 worth), gun safe and 500 rounds of ammo. We have two teenage Daughters and I still love my ex quite a bit. Worry about our great nations. Already bought her a handgun. Crazy, responsible or other?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Is your ex safe and responsible with guns and currently not under any mental health observation?
If so, I don't see a problem.
Your gun, your choice.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

never crazy trying to protect your kids


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You don't have to ask permission.


----------



## Koefe (Jul 20, 2021)

RedLion said:


> I am going to give a top notch AR15 carbine I built (about $2,200 worth), gun safe and 500 rounds of ammo. We have two teenage Daughters and I still love my ex quite a bit. Worry about our great nations. Already bought her a handgun. Crazy, responsible or other?


is the love and/or respect mutual? as said, your weapon, your choice. if i had an expendable amount of firearms, i would adequately arm those i love trust to use a weapon accordingly. does she have any type of rifle training or experience? a 12 or 20-gauge is also a good option for home defense outside of a handgun, also putting meat on the table


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

They are your guns, it is your choice to do with them what you wish.

You may want to consider, however, if you can just hand them over and still be legal. Some states require you to use an FFL dealer to do a background check on the person to whom you are gifting.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

And just an afterthought on this... If she is one to "get even" and you give her guns without going through the legal procedures, she can report you. Also, do you live in a red flag state? I know, I know, I am just a suspicious, paranoid person. Yep.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*I know, I know, I am just a suspicious, paranoid person. Yep.*

And I agree with you. If you get worried anytime you're around a guy (or gal) with a weapon--and the word "HINKY" applies here--I would respond immediately!

What happens if this newbie takes a firearm out and sprays a guy/gal angry since high school? Who do you think the cops are going to investigate now? Dah, it's the original owners, which sounds like *you*.

I do not even hand out knives to a bad-choice with any polished edge. Sure, he kills his enemy, but then I might get the cuffs slipped onto me during a midnight nap!

A knife, a gun, various foreign weapons and anything else the cops can sink you with is going to come out badly for you. In truth (and except for my wife) I don't think I've loaned out a weapon in 20 years--and I think it's more than that!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Won't be an issue if you keep a record of what happens to anything you dispose of.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ItsJustMe said:


> And just an afterthought on this... If she is one to "get even" and you give her guns without going through the legal procedures, she can report you. Also, do you live in a red flag state? I know, I know, I am just a suspicious, paranoid person. Yep.


In any of the more free states, there is no concern about "legal procedures". Transferring a firearm between private parties is as simple as handing it over. Unless one disputes ownership and reports the gun stolen, no legal issues exist.
Again, that's in the more free states. Your tyranny may vary.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

You sound like a good man, RedLion.


----------

